# Vhosts für Bouncer



## fliegenputzy (18. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich würde gerne für meinen Bouncer den ich auf meinem Root-Server laufen habe mehrer Vhosts erstellen.
Das Problem dabei ist, das ich nur eine IP besitze und auch nicht grade gewillt bin noch weiter zu bestellen, da dies ja wieder zusätzliche kosten aufwirft.

Ist es überhaupt möglich mehrere Vhosts zu erstellen mit nur einer IP?
Und wenn ja wie?

Ich besitze mehrere domains (.eu, .at, .info usw.) auch im IRC wird meine Domain angezeigt anstatt der IP, soweit funktioniert alles super, wie gesagt hätte ich nur gerne noch nen paar Vhosts dazu !

Schonmal danke für die mühe.

MfG
Putzy


----------

